# What pellets to get?



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

I know to get Hikari Cichlid, but what ones there is gold ,boigold, complete,staple ,and excel. Also what size my P's are 1-2 inch and should I get floating pellets or sinking?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Some ps prefer floating pellets while some will only eat sinking pellets. I use hikari sinking carnivore pellets and hikari tropical wafers but Im guessing the cichlid pellets would be good also. Get a few small bags of different pellets and see what they like.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i'm not sure about the sinking ones...........floatings ones work better they only eat what they see......your p's are 1-2 inches..........buy the smallest hikari cichlid pellets it will work with baby p's.......then start buying bigger ones..........have you tryed flakes???? they usually eat them at that age too


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Tetra Jumbo Min ''The live food alternative''


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

use sinking ones unless you can get them to come to the top of the tank!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds love all sorts of pellets: I feed them Hikari Cichlid Gold floating pellets (are color enhancing), but they also really love Algae and Sinking Wafers I originally bought for my catfish (which adds plant matter to their diet).


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I use Shrimp-Ellets pellets and the P's love them, I also use Cichlid Floating pelets (Medium) And I use Omega one African Cichlid Flakes.. They all seem to work fine the P's eat all of them and It really works woubnders on their Colour..
Ryan


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine really like Omega One sinking shrimp pellets.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

My serra loves Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets. He eats them all when i put them in the tank. Gotta love the effects of color enhancing pellets







.

Oburi


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

can't get my p's to eat pellets


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you were able to get your piranhas on pellets then you should order some grand sumo.. it will double the color on those piranhas and its the highest calorie pellet you can get for max growth.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My reds love all sorts of pellets: I feed them Hikari Cichlid Gold floating pellets (are color enhancing), but they also really love Algae and Sinking Wafers I originally bought for my catfish (which adds plant matter to their diet).


----------



## illest (Nov 30, 2003)

i use cichlid gold....works great for 4 rbp...didnt work very well for a while...because they werent comfortable....now that they are they go right to the top in a swarm and eat like crazy/// + ive started mixing with krill every now and then...you should look into them...i doubt they(krill) are as likely to grown bacteria as bad as the cichlid gold does if they dont eat them right away.,,,,


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

where do you buy the Tetra Jumbo Min "the live food alturnitive"?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

ezkilla13 said:


> where do you buy the Tetra Jumbo Min "the live food alturnitive"?


 you can find it an most lfs, sometimes it's labeled ''Firemouth''

IMO it's the best.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i use wardley colour enhancing pellets and stick them into a piece of shrimp. mine won't go for just pellets


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Cool i think i might pick some up in like 5 minutes!!


----------

